# Anybody else thinking of stocking up on mags?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

With the outcome of the election very well going to go the wrong way for us gun owners, is anybody else thinking of stocking up on mags before it's to late.
Would appreciate any info for the following for myself

I need 26rd mags for CZ (will they fit all CZ models?)
Also need AR15 mags (which are the best?)
Any links as to where to get the best deals would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've given it some thought. I think I am good on Glock mags. I sold my M4gery some time ago, but still have a ton of mags. Not sure if I should unload them now or play mercenary when Obama gets into the White House. 

Everything else I have is "low-cap" or uses a tubular mag.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup.

Just ordered 3 more 30-round PMAGS for my AR. That gives me 10 for it, and IMO, that's plenty since I'm not in the militia full-time (I'm only reserve). :smt033

I get my stuff, generally, from www.bravocompanyusa.com


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

midwayusa.com has the best all around prices on mags I've seen. Factory XD mags for under $20, M&P under $30, Glock mags are around $20-25. The give 1911 mags away with every order over $100... kidding

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm buying a bunch of high-capacity mags at the next gun show... I might bring a few hundred bucks and get them for guns I don't even own... like Glocks!!! hahaha... Better investment than the stock market...

Anybody wanna send me a check, and I'll Broker some for you... LOL 10%

Jeff


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Already bought 3 extra 16-round magazines for my FNP, bringing me to six, our shotgun has a tube, and we have four magazines for the little Ruger. I'm thinking that AR15 and M1A1 magazines might be good commodity items to own, along with a big pile of .308 Winchester. Of course, I'm most likely to do nothing other than stock up on 9mm ammunition.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Got plenty of mags. I always look though, and anytime I come across a good deal, I'm in for it.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually I am more worried about setting back a few years worth of money in case this guy is as crazy as I think he is. 

I never thought I would say this about America's government but better safe than sorry. :smt1099


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well maybe for some of you that live in gun friendly states..... but here in NY there is already a ban on high capacity mags anyway so there is no point.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Arkangel said:


> Actually I am more worried about setting back a few years worth of money in case this guy is as crazy as I think he is.


No need to worry about that. My plan is to not work, not save, and wait for all the "distribution of wealth" to come my way. :smt033


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> Well maybe for some of you that live in gun friendly states..... but here in NY there is already a ban on high capacity mags anyway so there is no point.


So what happened if you already had the mags when the ban went into effect? They come to your house and confiscate?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yjeepin said:


> So what happened if you already had the mags when the ban went into effect? They come to your house and confiscate?


Yes. Therefore it would be in your best interest to send them to me for safe keeping. :smt033


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I already did. But it never hurts to add a few more over time.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Hi cap mags and ammo.
Lots of ammo

AFS


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Do not forgot ammo. Stock up as much as you can afford. Watch for sale at Midway USA and Cheaper than Dirt. Midway had their 223 and 7.62's on sale last week and I if I'm not mistaken Cheaper...had it on sale this week.

As for pistols, can't beat WalMart prices.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Been stocking up on mags and ammo for a while now. Used to get made fun of for rampaging trough gun shows etc. looking for things. the prices are already going up but it's still a good idea I think anyway.:smt023


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Always a good idea, but certainly now is the time to stockpile. Parts and ammo as well. It's gonna be a tense couple of first months waiting for the inevitable, but at least it won't be a surprise.

*sigh* God bless America. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I'm set now. My PMAGS for my AR came in yesterday, I have more than enough mags for my XD40 since I hardly shoot it as it is, and my XD9SC and P3AT aren't high capacity so there shouldn't be a problem.... yet.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt033i have been stocking up on mags for maney years now and have hundreds of ak and ar mags


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

No more mags at the WAC show today, but -- at my wife's suggestion -- I did pick up another 1,000 rounds of 9mm. I love this woman.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i bought all the wwb ammo at my walmart for my glock and i got 2 33 round hi cap mags and 2 extra regular 15 round mags for it as well, as for my ar-15 it came with 10 mags o i think im good to go, let the riots begin!!!:numbchuck:


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I am good on Glock mags, except I would like to get a couple of the 33 round ones.....Walther, ok, Beretta ok.....the rest are revolvers. Stock up now and be ready to bury some of your stuff in the backyard in waterproof containers....just in case the "men in the black suits and wingtips" come by.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i guess we ought to stock up on rubbermaid to hahahahahahaha


----------

